# [SOLVED] PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load



## ballt (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm running an Intel 945G motherboard with an Intel D 925 processor, 2gb RAM

The PC has been running fine until a couple of days ago, seems the power flashed and now it will power up, but never loads the BIOS. No keyboard, no video, nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

Does the computer beep at all when you boot up?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

Hello and Welcome.

What do mean by "seems the power flashed"? Power coming into the housed or power at the PC only?

What are the specs of your Power supply? (make,model,wattage,amps per rail) You can find this info by removing the side cover and looking at the label.


----------



## ballt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

Wife reported the power flashed (house), computer was not powered on and is surge protected. Surge protector works fine. Power supply is CoolMax AP-550X 475.5W. I have another power supply (new) identical, connected it and same issue. 

There are no beeps when I power it up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

is the m/b light glowing
reset the cmos
what are the fans doing when you power it up
does your phone cable go through the surge protector


----------



## ballt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

m/b lights are glowing, fans are running, DVD seems to run, hard drive seems to be spinning, no phone cable. Thanks for replies. I'll see about resetting the CMOS.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

If restting the CMOS doesn't work, take the rig down to the basics. CPU, 1 stick of Ram, Video card, and case speaker. If still no post or beeps, then remove the ram and video card. Do you get beeps? If not it's likely to be a bad CPU or motherboard.


----------



## ballt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

resetting the CMOS didn't help, I pulled everything, still no beeps, Intel site says to reseat the processor,etc. did all that, pulled the battery let it sit for 2 minutes, still no response.... "It's dead Jim..." 

Think I'll turn it in under warranty. Only had it since mid March.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

Your welcome.

Please post back when you get your replacement board and let us know if everything is OK.


----------



## ballt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

Got the replacement board. Replaced with MSI board. Life is good and the wife is happy. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: PC powers up, BIOS doesn't load*

Glad to hear all is well in Iowa. It's always a pleasure to help.:wave:


----------

